# Limits for Monthly Deposits to your Bank Acc



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

are the limits to monthly deposits to your bank account, directly related to how much your salary is?

Or are there certain monthly amounts limits for different types of visas?

Thanks.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> are the limits to monthly deposits to your bank account, directly related to how much your salary is?
> 
> ...


Only limit I ever came across was in transfers to other financial institutions .... normally about 200K bank to bank (HSBC)


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Only limit I ever came across was in transfers to other financial institutions .... normally about 200K bank to bank (HSBC)


Care to elaborate? Also, I assume you are referring to the UAE (but it says you are in Australia).

If, say, you are on employment visa here..... your job's salary in the UAE is some specific amount each month.... would you be able to accept deposits to your bank account that are like 3 to 4 times your salary per month, coming from overseas bank accs (mostly US), without getting into trouble?

Someone told me there is a limit to bank accs for people on employment visa (40,000 AED/ month). True? Is it the time to change the visa type?


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

It would be better if you get a FZ company registered if you are earning more than 40k/m. You wouldn't have to change the visa type but you can direct the funds to your company account instead. 

What is your issue with online payments?


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

creative4art said:


> What is your issue with online payments?


Don't have an issue with online payments. I get money through wire transfers and paypal (though paypal here requires you withdraw to only your debit card, not directly to your bank acc). 

Just worried I might get into trouble if I request over 40,000 AED per month to my bank acc.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Don't have an issue with online payments. I get money through wire transfers and paypal (though paypal here requires you withdraw to only your debit card, not directly to your bank acc).
> 
> Just worried I might get into trouble if I request over 40,000 AED per month to my bank acc.


What did the bank have to say?


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

creative4art said:


> What did the bank have to say?


I asked an employee I know who works there, and he said it is ok.

Not sure if he knows what he is talking about. I'm actually not afraid from the bank itself, but from the other authorities that keep eyes on accounts. 

As I learned, the bank can give you the green light, but the trouble you'll get into would be from elsewhere.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe this seems like a dumb question... but why not just keep it as it is? Do you really need to have 40k a month in your account in the uae, that you are then going to have to get out of the uae because no right minded person would keep large sums of money anywhere in the uae system????


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe this seems like a dumb question... but why not just keep it as it is? Do you really need to have 40k a month in your account in the uae, that you are then going to have to get out of the uae because no right minded person would keep large sums of money anywhere in the uae system????


I need the money here. But you scared me with that part: not wise to keep money here?


----------



## marcdaman (Oct 26, 2011)

you are more than welcome to use my bank account , for a small percentage


----------

